# Imanishi Tamago Splash n Go 4k -A Winner



## Dave Martell

I've been testing this stone since October and have some insights I'd like to report. 

When I first received this stone I wasn't sure what I would think of it since I'm kind of a jump from 1k(ish) to 5k(ish) type of sharpener. I sometimes feel that there's no place for a stone that's sort of in the middle. I mean most of the time they don't cut fast enough to be the first stone nor do they refine the edge enough to be the last stone and if you pair stones together correctly (like the Bester 1200x & Suehiro Rika 5k) you can just skip right on by this mid range.

So I received this and used it every chance I got and (no surprise) it seemed to be falling in the middle and looking like maybe it wasn't something that I personally would grab onto. 

I was struck by the fact that it has great feedback and that it can be used as a splash 'n go or soaker so I kept playing with it looking for a role to assign it.

I kept using it in between my Bester 1200k & Suehiro Rika 5k and found that the end result was a tad bitier (crisp) but I wasn't convinced that these results warranted the extra time. Then I got assigned touch up duty on my wife's knives (all carbons) and this is where things turned around for me. 

I then started testing this stone on every knife that I've got in to sharpen, just to see if it could bring back the deadest of the dead edges and found it to be great at this. I've been surprised because I've never seen a stone do this. Normally you get that fast cutter that creates a burr or you just polish the turd.

What I found is a stone that (simply put) attacks at the perfect rate for a touch up stone. This *Imanishi Tamago 4000x[URL="http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/Imanishi-Tamago-4000x-4k-sharpening-stone-p/imantam4k.htm"] stone[/URL]* cuts very fast for it's grit rating, leaves a mirror-esque finish that has a GREAT bite and nearly no burr formation at all and what does form breaks away clean with stropping. 


utonlimb:
I'm going out on a limb here and say that this stone might be the very best one stone touch up solution I know of. If I was a pro cook looking for an answer to what one stone to use on my gyutos I'd be all over this. :thumbsup:


*Imanishi Tamago 4**000x*


----------



## tk59

...and cheap, too! Can you get them without the base? How hard/soft are they?


----------



## Dave Martell

tk59 said:


> ...and cheap, too! Can you get them without the base? How hard/soft are they?




I can only get the attached base version. 

It's very medium - not hard nor soft in feel and wears well.


----------



## Dave Martell

I forgot to mention that when using it all I see is light mud and swarf on the stone but it'll build a thick head of mud (quickly) if I use a diamond plate on it first.


----------



## ecchef

I might need one of these....


----------



## Dave Martell

ecchef said:


> I might need one of these....




Might? Of course you need one of these.


----------



## quantumcloud509

Man, thats a good write up. Im so jealous of you guys. I have one stone (10k)...dont remember the name right now, got it from the epiedge store in Kirkland, and a leather strop. Thats all. I just cant seem to get myself to step up and build a stone collection because there are so many options.


----------



## Don Nguyen

I know how you feel quantumcloud - so many things to want.

However, I know many of us have found a solution, and that is to get all of them...


----------



## quantumcloud509

Ok, after doing a few days of research I am willing to bite on this stone...but I will wait until the Beston/ Bester/ Rika are back in stock to buy all at once.


----------



## tk59

quantumcloud509 said:


> Ok, after doing a few days of research I am willing to bite on this stone...but I will wait until the Beston/ Bester/ Rika are back in stock to buy all at once.


Let us know what you think of it!


----------



## Dave Martell

Do any of you who purchased this stone want to comment about it? All feedback is welcome.


----------



## panda

anyone have any experience with this stone? trying to decide between this and gesshin 6k (yeah weird 3k vs 6k, but i just need a quick touch up stone)


----------



## Dave Martell

Update on uses>

I've been using this stone on single bevels a lot recently, it's giving me a pretty even appearance with a silky smooth texture. The trick, as with most stones, is to work up the mud and let up on the pressure. The edge is crispness.


----------



## panda

I've ordered one, will give feedback when it arrives


----------



## Dave Martell

panda said:


> I've ordered one, will give feedback when it arrives



Please do and thanks for your order!


----------



## panda

initially i hated this stone, lol. turns out it has some sort of lacquer layer on top and i just needed to remove it prior to sharpening. once that was done, it was game on. offers plenty of feedback and builds up nice mud, feels just about medium density. the base is perfect, i would def want the base version again. it works differently depending on the pressure you apply. cuts a toothy edge but also leaves a shiny polish with light strokes near rika 5k level but more bite. i'm pretty glad i got this thing, love the fact that i dont have to soak it prior to use so i will probably actually touch up more often. 

to the point:  good stone and is a keeper in my setup which will most likely get the most use.


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks for the feedback panda


----------



## knyfeknerd

Yeah, I got to use panda's yesterday. Great stone, and you can't beat the price!
Really nice feedback and quick metal removal. It feels very balanced and doesn't grab onto the edge to make the ever dreaded "knife divot" -u know what I'm talkin' about!
I'm thinking about grabbing one of these to replace my King Ice Bear 4000 that has been worn down to nothing.
Nice product Mr. Martell


----------



## Dave Martell

Great to hear Chris, thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Chefdog

This has my interest. Is anyone using this as their final edge, maybe with just a strop afterwards? 
Do you guys agree that it's gives a little more aggressive edge than the Rika, while being a little harder feeling?
Thanks


----------



## panda

rika leaves a better edge but it's good enough for the convenience a splash n go offers. now i need to find a suitable 1k s'n'g to make a readily usable 2 stone combo.


----------



## panda

dave, the more i use this stone, the more i am starting to like the results from it. i wish you had a matching 1k splash n go to go with it! and also a coarse?


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks for the feedback. I'll keep my eyes open for some matching stones.


----------



## Dave Martell

Back in stock....based version....*Imanishi Tamago 4[URL="http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/Imanishi-Tamago-4000x-4k-sharpening-stone-p/imantam4k.htm"]k[/URL]* :cool2:


----------



## deanb

Hi Dave,
Just ordered one. The way you describe it makes me think I want this stone to fill in between my Spapton Pro 1k and 5k. Can't wait to get it.
Dean


----------



## Dave Martell

I think that you'll like it Dean, at least not hate it anyway. LOL 

Thanks for your order!

Dave


----------



## Dave Martell

Back in Stock! http://www.japaneseknifesharpenings...ago-4000x-4k-sharpening-stone-p/imantam4k.htm


----------

